# Best time to walk the dog



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I was late taking Toff out for his walk tonight , it was going on 7:30 ... normally he gets his walk around 6pm 
well in future its always gonna be just as its getting dark ... the field was empty and he loved being able to race around like a loon (normally he is on his longline cos his recall with other dogs around isnt 100%) though im knackered cos I was running all over the field with him , lol (good exercise for me though )

whats the usual time your dogs get their last walk of the day ?


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Our last walk of the day can vary between 6 to 9. They are usually pretty good and don't fuss around from 6 or anything. Now if their lunchtime walk is a bit late they drive us mad


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

my dogs last walk varies..sometimes its be4 9 and sometimes its 10-11 ish at nite lol...maybe later, it depends


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

Sasha gets let out in the garden as soon as we get up (usually around 7.30am) then I take her for half an hours walk after I take the kids to school at 9am, then another half an hours walk at 2.30. My other half takes her out for her last walk around 6.30 then she gets let out in the garden just before we go to bed


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Way to go either as its getting dusk or when its raining, fabulous.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

The fields we use dont have any lights so i tend to be careful because of gypsy's and what not so i do it like at dusk time.
If kev was home all week i'd go later but if i was mugged or something my dogs would run away so its better to be safe xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Depends day to day, first is whenever I get up and last can be anywhere from 4pm-9pm.

Best time to walk a Border Collie is ALL day!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> The fields we use dont have any lights so i tend to be careful because of gypsy's and what not so i do it like at dusk time.
> If kev was home all week i'd go later but if i was mugged or something my dogs would run away so its better to be safe xx


If I was mugged my two would either run a mile or think it was a cool game to join in with


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't walk Oscar in the evening. It's dodgy where I live  but also, Oscar is asleep and dozy by 7 pm!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> I don't walk Oscar in the evening. It's dodgy where I live  but also, Oscar is asleep and dozy by 7 pm!!


Same here, after he has greeted his daddy, had some tea and a half hour of play he's dosing til bed time! Sure things will soon change though  the joys of having a puppy!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Our field isnt lit either , and can look quite spooky when it starts getting dark 



> Best time to walk a Border Collie is ALL day!


If Toff had his way he'd have just the one walk and it would be all day


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

For a spaniel, my Sasha is the most laziest dog I have ever come across! In the house she just lays about or sleeping, the only time she goes mental is when she is out on her walks! Saying that, the other day it was raining and when I opened the door she took one look and about turned and went back and lay in her bed


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mese said:


> Our field isnt lit either , and can look quite spooky when it starts getting dark


I tend to walk along the beach - so mine both wear reflective jackets and flashing collars  so i can keep an eye on them in the winter months.

1st walk is 6.30 before I get the kids up for school - last walk normally between 4.30 and 9.30 depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

luckys last walk is usually between 8.30 and 10.30 once the kids are in bed


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Between 8 and 10pm ours get their last walk.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Best time to walk a Border Collie is ALL day!


I know exactly where you are coming from.

Dillon gets a walk at about 05:15 for anywhere between 60 - 90mins and then he gets as much as he wants from 18:00 onwards. At the weekend we are usually out all day together somewhere.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Morning walk is 6am now thank god (was 5am but weather is getting a little cooler now here in Cyprus). He has an hour and a half off-leash with lots of mental stimulation too.

As it's still quite hot during the day he doesn't get an afternoon walk in summer, but we do training/play outside in the shade.

Then the last walk is around 9pm (when it's cool again), and this is another hour and a half but mostly on-leash.

At weekends we go to a beach, or go up to the mountains, and have a picnic


----------



## Luke (Sep 16, 2008)

wow you lot get up so early , because of the nature of my work, I take my dogs out at 11am (yea late) and then out again around 8pm......There late dogs.


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

My mum walks my dogs Mon-Fri in the mornings, however during school holidays she is on child care duties (poor granny, no rest of the wicked and all that!) and I get up at 5.45am before work and take my two for a big long walk. It's an absolutely fabulous time of day - there's no-one around and it's so peaceful and the wildlife in the local country park hasn't all skedaddled into hiding yet and there's often mist sitting on the surface of the loch. We regularly see deer and owls and hundreds of rabbits and the piece de resistance one morning in the summer holidays was a tiny fawn (everyone say awwww!).

It's a bummer the first couple of mornings, but once you get used to it it's really a great way to start the day.


----------



## doggiestylestore (Sep 20, 2008)

Around 9-10pm


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Last walk is anywhere between 10pm and 1-00am i walk round the village its lovely no one around but us, weekends we go out all day over the moors, and morning about ten am we take them in van to a nice country road and walk them there. ( should really say they drag us there lol )


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

i go out at 7am for lead work. then usually straight after work for a long long bout of lead work (too much off the lead and she pulls like crazy), only on the weekend do we got to a very big field to let her off for a run.

my problem is because she is so big, people are scared of her, so i have to go later in the evening sometimes because otherwise millie gets upset when the other dogs get dragged away from her, so i avoid them.


----------

